

Ask HN: How to mail a PDF? - rbp

What service would you recommend to print and mail a PDF? My particular use case is to post a US tax return - am currently overseas.
======
patio11
There are much cheaper ways to do it if you look around, but anytime I do this
the document is worth a heck of a lot more than the postage, so I just use
FedEx: [http://www.fedex.com/us/office/online-
printing.html](http://www.fedex.com/us/office/online-printing.html)

~~~
rbp
The custom option looks like what I need - thanks

------
pseingatl
To print the pdf, go to a business center in any 4 star hotel. You normally
don't have to be a guest. Do you live in one of those few countries on the
planet that do not have regular mail service? Otherwise, why not use the local
post office to send a certified letter containing your return? If you're
overseas on April 15th you automatically get a two month extension. Even
surface mail should make it to the US within 60 days.

------
gt565k
[http://mailpdfs.com](http://mailpdfs.com)

built on top of lob.com

------
greenyoda
Could you e-file the return instead of mailing a printed copy?

~~~
rbp
Unfortunately not eligible

